# Conversion Calculator and Helpful Tools



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2009)

Conversion Calculator
http://www.onlineconversion.com/

Mead Gravity Calculator
http://brew.stderr.net/mead_og_calc.html

Wine Blending Calculator
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/blending.asp

Sulfite Calculator
http://winemakermag.com/guide/sulfite

Wine Calculator(download only)
http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html

Mead Calculator
http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=745&Itemid=16

SG Calculator
http://www.rooftopbrew.net/abv.php

Pearson's Square (Fortification Calculator)
http://mysite.verizon.net/~mshapiro_42/convhelp.html#pearson

Fermentation Calculator
http://web2.airmail.net/sgross/fermcalc/fermcalc_applet.html

Microsoft Image Resizer (Just scroll down on the right hand side)
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## smurfe (Apr 11, 2009)

*Winemaking Log Spreadsheet*

Tom sent in a nice Winemaking Log spreadsheet to share with the communitty. It is an Excel file. If you don't have Microsoft Office you can download Open Office, a free program that works great to view and use these files. 

View attachment winemakerslog.xls


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks great but I can't get away from the hard copies I copied from Winepress. I've been using them for so long it just seems comfortable now.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 11, 2009)

*Keep those Notes*

I'm still using the ole 3 ring binder, but one of the first things I learned from all of you is the importance of keeping logs/notes. You HAVE to. I was a professional cook for years, and there were many things that turned out fantastic but could never be duplicated because there was no notes on how it was done. Keep Notes on your winemaking!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2009)

I to am guilty of not keeping track when I firts started but luckily verything I did up until the time when I started keeping notes wasnt worth keeping notes on, not bad but nothing I wanted duplictaed!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 11, 2009)

I hear ya there Wade, but especially for newbies, notes can and are, invaluable to diagnose a problem, and if you are making wine(non-kit), you will want those notes for future reference.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2009)

This "log" is what I keep in a binder. The only thing that changes is the climate where the grapes are grown and the juice they produce.
Here is where you can produce Gold medals in competitions


----------



## Luc (Apr 12, 2009)

Just checked: it works with Linux in Open Office.

It looks neat and orderly.

Nevertheless I stick to using a plain text editor
and just writing down every step I take just as the recipes I publish in my web-log.

Luc


----------



## jwthomas (May 12, 2009)

Ha Tom i hope you don't care but i print out a copy of your log sheet it looks good i'm going to start my owne wine making and this log sheet is what i need to keep logs on 
 thanks jw


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2009)

jwthomas, 
Thats why I posted it. Enjoy!
Welcome to a great hobby (obsession)


----------



## manku007 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Wade E , that is so much helpfull for people like me, 

Great i have tested mead cal. Since now I don't know much but when I come to know everything about all that stuff then surely it will be a great help. thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats why I did it!


----------



## Chopper (Jun 27, 2009)

So, what do you use? FermCalc or WineCalc? They seem to produce semi-significantly different sugar numbers.

Example:

Starting SG: 1.058
Target SG: 1.080
Volume: 3 US gallons
Amount sugar needed (WineCalc): 1.49 lbs
Amount sugar needed (FermCalc): 1.6607 lbs

What gives? Which is right?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 27, 2009)

That is a difference of about 1/8th of a lb which ist much at all. It also depends of what type of sugar you use also as not all sugar weighs the same. Cane sugar is supposedly heavier then beet sugar so these calcs will vary a little also from area to area but that little difference will probably result in an SG diff. of about .002 so dont worry about that.


----------



## sweetcheeks (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks! The first year we made wine, it was all lost due to lack of documentation. This year I'm keeping track. Your spread sheet has things on it I will have to learn about and start checking!


----------



## deboard (Dec 19, 2009)

the link for winecalc above is no longer valid since geocities shut down. The new link is:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html

And if anyone is wondering, winecalc works great in linux using WINE (appropriately named windows API implementation in this case)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

Changed it, thanks!


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2009)

*Wine log*

Here is what I use 

View attachment winemakerslog.xls


----------



## CandleWineProject (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my wine log. It has a few things I haven't quite worked out, but all in all, it works pretty well for most of the fruit wines and ciders that I make. 

View attachment WineLog.PDF


----------



## weslerj (Feb 28, 2010)

In the file what does it mean when it has the 1st to the 6th rack date underneath the secodary fermentation? Are you bottling a little bit of wine each day?


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome !

No. Mark down every time you transfer (rack) your wine. Some wines (fruit) need quite a few rackings. Although you should be testing and tasting as you go.


----------



## Dennis_S (Mar 26, 2010)

Thx Tom, I'll give this a try.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 31, 2012)

I know it's an older post...but....Thanks for the links, great stuff!


----------



## XinloveYan (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you for Wade's tools and Tom's spreadsheet


----------

